# TOLKIEN IN LEGO - I never thought I'd be putting this in Related Topics



## Eledhwen (Mar 13, 2012)

Lego Barad-dûr
Tolkien and Lego usually manifests in those little yellow men with white beard for Gandalf, and little Green cloak for Hobbits. But this is on another level: 
http://www.wired.com/underwire/2011/06/lego-barad-dur/

Anyone seen any other examples?


----------



## Troll (May 12, 2012)

http://www.geekosystem.com/lord-of-the-rings-lego-sets/

^ It's official. Lego Lord of the Rings sets are coming out soon. To my infinite disappointment, a Nazgul riding a Fell Beast is not one of the starter sets. :*(


----------



## HLGStrider (May 12, 2012)

that's pretty dang awesome


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (May 14, 2012)

Now they just need to make it as a video game for PS3/Xbox360 and PC/Mac!


----------



## Starbrow (May 16, 2012)

Christmas shopping just got easier.


----------

